# Need Headphones below INR 2000. Replacement for SM MP21. Is ATH-SJ-33 fine?



## thunderbolt36 (Jan 15, 2014)

1.What is your budget?
Ans: Below 2000 INR [<=2000].

2.What is your need for buying headphone? 
Ans: Electronic Music, Movies, Videos, Casual Gaming 

3.What kind of Headphone do you require?
Ans: Circum-Aural, Prefer Open (But both open and closed are fine). Wired. Prefer with Mic (But Without is fine). 

4.What is your source? (like Laptop /cd player/mobile phone…etc(please specify the make))
Ans: Desktop, Mobile Phone.

5.Do you have a DAC/ Headphone Amplifier/Dedicated Sound card? If yes mention the make and Max impedance support.
Ans: Hmmm NO. [For now, I am fine with my desktops built in audio support ASUS P6X58D-E. May go for FiiO E6 later.]

6.What kind of music you listen to? (Bass heavy/ classic/pop/ Indian pop….etc) and mention whether you are a Bass Head or not.
Ans: Electronic Music (Mainly Trance + Vocal Trance | Ambient + Chillout + Dubstep + House). [Occasionally Other Genres]

7.Are you comfortable buying from USA?
Ans: No.

8.Do you own any headphones? If yes please mention the name.
Ans: IEM - SoundMagic MP21 [Loved it...   until the left one broke  ]

9.Do you have any headphones in mind? Please mention names and reason for choosing the same.
Ans: Audio Technica ATH SJ-33. Gonna Buy Online.

I had owned a SoundMagic MP21 until now. It was awesome, esp for Trance music @ that price (INR 1050). Plus it had decent mic.
The left one broke and the volume is very low, can causes pain after a short while. Dunno whether it can be fixed or not.

I am hoping to replace it with the Audio Technica ATH SJ-33, which is currently @ INR 1844 online. I feel this is a good deal, and would like to buy soon.

So just wanna know if I should go ahead with the SJ-33, or else if you suggest anything better at the same or lesser price. 
I would prefer HeadPhones this time, since I can listen for longer durations with them, compared to IEMs.

Kindly suggest soon..


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 15, 2014)

Trance/Electronica need bassy but open sounding cans for best results.

For your kinda music get the Denon AH-D310 Headphones - Buy Online @ Rs.2690/- | Snapdeal

The Denon is easy on the ears and is suitable for long listening sessions but lacks detail because of its bassy sound signature.The SJ 33 though good but dosnt go as deep as the Denons and mars the midrange and highs a bit,noticeably.Build quality is also a bit filmsy.Not a bad buy at Rs 1800 though in comparison to the competition from JBL and Senn at that price range.


----------



## thunderbolt36 (Jan 15, 2014)

@The Incinerator,
Thanks. The Denon AH-D310 seems great, but unfortunately its out of my budget. Looks like it has a MIC variant D310R also, which i would love to have, if I had the budget.

What is your opinion about the Audio Technica ATH SJ-33 ?? ---> _[read your updated response after I had posted]_


----------



## thunderbolt36 (Jan 17, 2014)

Found an offline store for Denon in Bangalore [Bengaluru].. Pro-FX..
Planning to go and check out the Denon AH-D310/D310R if possible this weekend.. and try it hands on.. 

Anybody knows any store in B'lore which deals with Audio Technica?? And has the SJ-33...


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 17, 2014)

I saw some audio technica stuff in Landmark ,Forum in Bangalore.


----------



## thunderbolt36 (Feb 25, 2014)

Had mostly lost track of this, Been very busy over the last one month  
Managed to get a look at the Denon 310 many days back.. the build quality seemed fine and sturdy... 
played a few songs but couldnt judge the audio quality much, since i didnt have any electronic music with me at that time...  

@The Incinerator,
Last few questions: 

- Will the Mic version D310R work with PC via a audio/mic splitter?? If anyone has Denon R version headphones please let me know...
(My SM MP21 works fine with PC [using splitter] and even Old Nokia dumbphones)
I just want the Microphone to work, not interested in the buttons... I know the buttons only work with iPhone/iPad..

While checking out the headphone, I was able to record audio in HTC One X, but audio over call didnt seem to work.. 
Just want to confirm, also since I got a Moto G recently..  
Anybody got this working in non-iPhone devices?

- Any change in suggestion after 1 month?? Maybe because of price change, etc...

- The below reviewer says that the Bass is Bad.. 
Any idea why ?? Or you think is it just a false positive?

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=s08pYnchaxI [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 26, 2014)

The bass is a bit too much for many and its good for electronic music and bad for acoustic . You have to equalize it for that perfect balance. But its not bad bloated boomy bass. mind you. A best of both world is the 510. 310*R* is more suited for Apple gears.


----------



## thunderbolt36 (Feb 27, 2014)

I guess I will have to come back here to know how to equalize it  

So the only difference between the 310 and 310R would be the mic right? 
and in terms of audio quality the 310R should be the same as 310 even if I do not have a Apple device???

If this is so, then I plan to go for the 310R..


----------



## thunderbolt36 (Feb 28, 2014)

Also, while checking out the device at the store, I was able to record audio using the 310R with a HTC One X. 
but over phone call there was no audio  I dunno why the audio recording worked.. 

So I just wanna confirm about it. 

If anyone use the 310R/510R with non-Apple devices/PC, please let me know..


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2014)

R stands for the Remote to control an IPhones call functions and volume levels.


----------

